# norwegian cats (and a norwegian horse) in the snow....



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Im stuck at home in the snow so thought i would throw the wegies out in the garden for a bit, they didnt like it so ended up running back in after 5 minutes but got a few quick photos!

not sure they would cope in Norway!
































































my one eared french lop was joining in too.....










and my norwegian horse who doesnt mind the snow! (my other horse on the other hand thinks she is going to die in the snow)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous pics, but what's our Bugsy doing at your house?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lol! lovely brown tabbies  that is his first snow as he is only 7 months old


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Their gorgeous.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous wegies [not that I am biased of course ]. We have lots of snow here too but mine are all indoor wegies so they have just been admiring the snow from inside. I think at some stage I shall have to have a brown tabby [I think thats next on my wish list, along with the Somali......]


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pics Vixxen :001_wub::001_wub: The cats don't look overly impressed 
Gorgeous Fjord pony too :001_wub:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> they are gorgeous wegies [not that I am biased of course ]. We have lots of snow here too but mine are all indoor wegies so they have just been admiring the snow from inside. I think at some stage I shall have to have a brown tabby [I think thats next on my wish list, along with the Somali......]


omg youre mad if you want a Somali.....we've always had them, they are completely insane cats lol. I was tempted to throw the somali out in the snow too but she is permanently attached to the radiator.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous Fjord pony too :001_wub:


thank you  he is my pride and joy, owned him for years and absolutely adore him.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Vixxen said:


> omg youre mad if you want a Somali.....we've always had them, they are completely insane cats lol. I was tempted to throw the somali out in the snow too but she is permanently attached to the radiator.


Didn't realise you had a Somali!! what colour???? I think I need pics! I've always had a think about red cats so have a red tabby & white and a red silver & white NFC and always wanted a sorrel Somali. we obviously share the same taste in cats! have to say I like my cats insane! My Kyrre certainly is!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> Didn't realise you had a Somali!! what colour???? I think I need pics! I've always had a think about red cats so have a red tabby & white and a red silver & white NFC. we obviously share the same taste in cats!


haha yeah, my mother has had somali's for 27 years, so i grew up with them! also got a persian x but shes evil/savage so we wont mention her!

she is a usual somali


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the pics. She is gorgeous and she looks so full of life. How does she get on with the NFCs? Funny before I had NFCs I always had persians!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> Thank you for the pics. She is gorgeous and she looks so full of life. How does she get on with the NFCs? Funny before I had NFCs I always had persians!


ah somali's are a completely different breed altogether! they may be in the SLH section but they are orientals through and through! they are hyperactive, they have loud sharp oriental meows and they are like a leech, they wont leave you alone! lol  they dont really bother with other cats, just get on with it


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

when the first lot of snow came on monday morning, i woke up while it was still dark and found i was on my own in the bedroom. so i went downstairs and into the conservatory and turned on the outside to find three wegies and a ragdoll all playing in the snow. they love it. this is the first time torre and troy have really seen snow as last year they were too young and there wasnt as much snow about then. my jj has always love it. pity i couldnt have taken some pictures


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> omg youre mad if you want a Somali.....we've always had them, they are completely insane cats lol. I was tempted to throw the somali out in the snow too but she is permanently attached to the radiator.


:lol: Sounds like my Siamese girlies  They're not designed for snow


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Sounds like my Siamese girlies  They're not designed for snow


lol no not at all!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

this is what a somali thinks of cold weather......


----------

